# Can't watch my recordings on UPC DVR box



## shesells (11 Dec 2011)

Have had the DVR for a couple of years and no problems. Have some programmes on series record. Went to watch some over the weekend and when I click play on the episode the screen goes black...and then back to the last tv channel I was watching. Tried some older stuff that I'd watched but kept (in case it was a new recording issue) but same problem. Memory less than 50% full.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## sadie (6 Jan 2012)

Yes mine does that too. But then later on in the day it'd be fine again. Don't know what causes it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Jan 2012)

Happening all the time with just my programmes at the moment   Very annoying as daughter uses it as well and her programmes are always fine.


----------



## Purple (7 Jan 2012)

Mine doesn't work at all. All recordings have just disappeared. I'm moving back to Sky; the hardware UPC use is rubbish. The digital box (Sky+ type box) is so slow that I often think the remote control isn't working. The menu in the standard boxes can take up to a minute to load. Utter rubbish!


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Jan 2012)

More here. 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=158626

Seems quite common when it does an update which is fairly often.


----------



## shesells (8 Jan 2012)

Ours myteriously reappeared 4 weeks later. Don't know why but I was relieved. Sorry for not updating sooner!


----------

